# Logitech ARX Control APP



## Kerkilabro (20. Januar 2015)

Hi, 

vielleicht kennt sich wer damit aus. Ich suche eine Bedienungsanleitung für diese Anwendung. Ich habe diese APP auf mein iOS Gerät, sie funktioniert ohne Probleme nur weiß ich nicht wie man dort Spiele hinzufügt oder was einige Optionen bedeuten. Die Logitech 910 Tastatur habe ich nicht. Hoffe ihr könnt da mehr helfen. Eine E-Mail an den Logitech Support wurde geschrieben, die Antwort lässt auf sich warten.

EDIT: Ich bekam von Logitech eine Antwort: 

Hello XYZ,


Sorry to hear that you are having issues with the Arx Control app.  While we don't have a user guide for the app, you can find general information about it on our website, as well as on the iTunes and Google Play app stores.

To use, you need to install the Logitech Gaming Software on your PC, enable "Mobile Service" in the Arx Control tab in Settings, then install the Arx Control app on your mobile device and follow the on-screen instructions to set up.


Let us know if you need further help.


Best Regards.

Selbst die haben nicht mal eine Anleitung. Davon kann man nun ausgehen, das die APP tot ist.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (2. Februar 2015)

Was an der App ist dir denn nicht klar? Ich habe die 910 Orion Spark, vielleicht kann ich dir ja helfen. Spiele hinzufügen tut man über die Profile (Über Logitech  Gaming Software), Arx Control selbst bietet keine Funktion an anderwertig Spiele hinzuzufügen.


----------

